

How to attend a conference & not look like a jerk - mpilgrim
http://www.trackur.com/conference-etiquette

======
kken
What a stupid article. Public Wifi is slow? Really? Don't block seats/aisles?
Don't violate peoples personal space? Don't present with a hangover? This is
rather a list of common human courtesy instead of anything that is relevant to
conferences.

Some of the other stuff is not really relevant to all types of conferences.
Nobody wants your twitter handle on every slide at a scientific conference.

~~~
axaxs
Stupid? That's rather harsh. While a lot of these are common sense, they are
pointed out for a reason - people do these things. Common sense isn't so
common as they say.

